# Finishing Heifers



## Oldstyle244 (Nov 7, 2021)

I am brand new to raising cattle. I bought 2 heifers to raise and then take to the processor; there are a few of us splitting them. They are brangus and I bought them early in the summer, the seller said they should be ready around December. I have them scheduled to go on 1/4/22. They are just grass feed and I do give them some cattle cubes once a day.

I have heard that I would want to finish them on cracked corn the last month, is that what I really want to do to add marbling and if so, can I just buy deer corn and "crack it".. I have looked at mills on Amazon and the reviews for cracking corn aren't great, so what would I use?


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Howdy,
_Age _of these heifers?


Oldstyle244 said:


> I have heard that I would want to finish them on cracked corn the last month, is that what I really want to do to add marbling and if so, can I just buy deer corn and "crack it".. I have looked at mills on Amazon and the reviews for cracking corn aren't great, so what would I use?


Yes, absolutely, to add marbling and make better quality beef overall, you want to feed corn in last month or so. On our ranch, we do it for the last month and a half. Strongly suggesting *not *to buy the corn on Amazon. Look at local feed stores/Tractor Supply/Grange Co Op or anything of the sort. You can just go to the feed bag section and find corn. If the heifers don't like it plain, add a bit of molasses...Or even if they aren't interested at first.

Happy ranching!


----------



## Oldstyle244 (Nov 7, 2021)

Not sure the age, they were 625-650 pounds when I bought them.

For the corn, do you feed whole corn or do you crack it? And if you crack it, what do you use?


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

We have always used whole corn because that's actually what our cattle we slaughter for the family prefer, and recommend it to our buyers. Cracked corn works too though!

We use this: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/nutrena-nutrebeef-grower-finisher?cm_vc=-10005 _MIXED WITH THIS _


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-whole-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


Not crazy expensive and the cattle love it.


DO keep in mind that finishing corn is *not* a full source of diet. Keep feeding the same amounts of hay and, if you want, allow them to have a mineral block to lick.

(Also, here is cracked corn if you wanna give that a go)


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-cracked-corn-50-lb


----------



## Oldstyle244 (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for the info, one last question; about how much of the mixed feed do you feed per head?


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

1 scoop from 3 quart feed scoop twice a day so 6 quarts a day of CORN
1.5 scoops from 3 quart feed scoop mixed with the nighttime feeding of the FINISHER


----------

